# «η λέξη X αναφέρεται σε Y» = «κανείς αναφέρει τη λέξη X σε Y» ;



## διαφορετικός

«η λέξη X αναφέρεται σε Y»

Επιτρέπεται να μετατραπεί αυτή η φράση από την παθητική στην ενεργητική φωνή ως εξής ; ( Και έχει περίπου την ίδια σημασία ; )

«κανείς αναφέρει τη λέξη X σε Y»


----------



## ireney

Καλησπέρα. 

Μπορείς να μας δώσεις πιο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα πρότασης;
Βλέπεις, όταν μιλάμε π.χ. για " το πρωτόκολλο χ αναφέρεται στην παράγραφο 1" μπορείς να πεις " η παράγραφος 1 αναφέρει το πρωτόκολλο χ"

Αν μιλάμε για "η λέξη αναφέρεται σε ένα αντικείμενο λατρείας" ( από την ελληνική wikipedia   για την λέξη "είδωλο"), τότε όχι.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Γεια σου, ireney.

Το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμά μου είναι «Ρουμ είναι η τουρκική μορφή της ελληνικής λέξης «Ρωμιός» που αναφερόταν σε όσους προέρχονταν από την ανατολική Ρωμαϊκή αυτοκρατορία», επίσης από τη Βικιπαίδεια. Αναρωτήθηκα αν επιτρέπεται να μετατραπεί σε φράση στην ενεργητική φωνή. Γιατί εδώ δε διακρίνεται η παθητική:
Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής


----------



## sotos

Υπάρχουν διάφοροι τρόποι αναδιάταξης της πρότασης. Μάλλον θέλεις αυτό:

"Οι Τουρκικές πηγές (Τούρκοι) αναφέρουν όσους προέρχονταν ... ως "Ρουμ", δηλ. Ρωμιούς"


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ, sotos.



sotos said:


> Μάλλον θέλεις αυτό:


Θα προτιμούσα αναδιάταξη στην οποία «η λέξη» βρίσκεται στην αιτιατική, γιατί αυτό γίνεται κανονικά στην αναδιάταξη από την παθητική στην ενεργητική, απ' ο,τι ξέρω (αν «η λέξη» είναι το υποκείμενο στη φράση με παθητική). Ενδέχεται στην περίπτωση αυτή;


----------



## ireney

Καλησπέρα, έτσι όπως το βλέπω όχι, δρν μου 'ρχεται στο μυαλό καμία αναδιατύπωση που θα έμοιαζε με αυτό που αναφέρεις.


----------



## Perseas

Όπως γράφτηκε και από την Ireney πιο πάνω, η ισότητα αυτή δεν ισχύει: «η λέξη X αναφέρεται σε Y» = «κανείς αναφέρει τη λέξη X σε Y»
Παρότι το ρήμα «αναφέρομαι» είναι παθητικής φωνής, στη φράση «αναφέρομαι σε κάτι» δεν έχει παθητική σημασία.

Την πρόταση «*Η λέξη 'Ρωμιός' αναφερόταν σε* όσους προέρχονταν ...» θα μπορούσα ίσως να την αντικαταστήσω με την «*(Οι Τούρκοι) με τη λέξη 'Ρωμιός' αναφέρονταν σε* όσους προέρχονταν ...».

Edit:
Ή με την πρόταση του Σώτου (#4).


----------



## sotos

Επίσης "Οι Τουρκοι *αποδίδουν με την λέξη* Ρουμ την ελληνική λέξη ρωμιός ..."


----------



## διαφορετικός

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ, ireney, Perseas και sotos.

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, στο παράδειγμά μου πρόκειται για την έννοια «1α ... || υπονοώ, εννοώ κπ. ή κτ.» από Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής , σωστά;
Και αυτή η έννοια υπάρχει μόνο στην παθητική φωνή, ενώ η φωνή της έννοιας «1α.κάνω λόγο για κπ. ή για κτ.» δεν περιορίζεται έτσι: «αναφέρω το όνομα του Θεού» = «αναφέρομαι στο όνομα του Θεού» = «το όνομα του Θεού αναφέρεται από μένα».


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Αν κατάλαβα καλά, στο παράδειγμά μου πρόκειται για την έννοια «1α ... || υπονοώ, εννοώ κπ. ή κτ.» από Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής , σωστά;


Αυτό εννοείς --> «Ρουμ είναι η τουρκική μορφή της ελληνικής λέξης «Ρωμιός» που *αναφερόταν* σε όσους προέρχονταν από την ανατολική Ρωμαϊκή αυτοκρατορία»;

Ταιριάζει ίσως η έννοια του «εννοώ». Ένα άλλο συνώνυμο είναι το «αφορώ». Πιστεύω ότι εδώ έχουμε μία τυπική περίπτωση όπου το «αναφερόταν σε» μεταφράζεται στα αγγλικά "refer to" και στα γερμανικά "sich beziehen auf".



διαφορετικός said:


> Και αυτή η έννοια υπάρχει μόνο στην παθητική φωνή, ενώ η φωνή της έννοιας «1α.κάνω λόγο για κπ. ή για κτ.» δεν περιορίζεται έτσι: «αναφέρω το όνομα του Θεού» = «αναφέρομαι στο όνομα του Θεού» = «το όνομα του Θεού αναφέρεται από μένα».


1. _Αναφέρω το όνομα του Θεού_: το «αναφέρω» είναι στην ενεργητική φωνή. (Γερμ. "Ich erwähne")
2._ Αναφέρομαι στο όνομα του Θεού_: το «αναφέρομαι» είναι μεν στην παθητική φωνή αλλά έχει ενεργητική σημασία. Θα μπορούσε να αναλυθεί στη φράση «κάνω αναφορά σε κάτι» ή επίσης να αποδοθεί με τη φράση «κάνω λόγο για κάτι». (Γερμ. "Ich beziehe mich auf")
3. _Το όνομα του Θεού αναφέρεται από μένα_: το αναφέρεται είναι στην παθητική φωνή και έχει παθητική σημασία, αφού δηλώνεται καθαρά το ποιητικό αίτιο «από μένα». (Germ. "wird erwähnt").


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> Αυτό εννοείς --> «Ρουμ ...


Ναι, ακριβώς.



Perseas said:


> Πιστεύω ότι εδώ έχουμε μία τυπική περίπτωση όπου το «αναφερόταν σε» μεταφράζεται στα αγγλικά "refer to" και στα γερμανικά "sich beziehen auf".


Μπορεί αυτό να εξηγηθεί με το «2. (σπάν.) σχετίζω κτ. με κτ. άλλο» από Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής ;


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Μπορεί αυτό να εξηγηθεί με το «2. (σπάν.) σχετίζω κτ. με κτ. άλλο» από Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής ;


Στο παράδειγμα αυτό τα πράγματα είναι ξεκάθαρα, κατά τη γνώμη μου: «Ρουμ/Ρωμιοί για τους Τουρκους ήταν όσοι...» .

Σε κάποιες άλλες περιπτώσεις, το «αναφέρεται σε» μπορεί να εξηγείται με το «σχετίζεται με».


----------



## διαφορετικός

Γεια σου, Perseas.



Perseas said:


> Στο παράδειγμα αυτό τα πράγματα είναι ξεκάθαρα, κατά τη γνώμη μου: «Ρουμ/Ρωμιοί για τους Τουρκους ήταν όσοι...» .


Ναι, βέβαια, εντάξει, αυτή είναι η σημασία της φράσης.

Αλλά εσύ ο ίδιος έγραψες:


Perseas said:


> Πιστεύω ότι εδώ έχουμε μία τυπική περίπτωση όπου το «αναφερόταν σε» μεταφράζεται στα αγγλικά "refer to"



Η ερώτησή μου από το post #11 με άλλα λόγια: Το "refer to" έχει την ίδια σημασία με το «σχετίζεται με», συμφωνείς;


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ή με ακόμα άλλα λόγια:
Επιτρέπεται να μετατραπεί η φράση «η λέξη X αναφέρεται σε Y» στη φράση «η λέξη X σχετίζεται με Y» και συνεπώς στη φράση «σχετίζουν τη λέξη X με Y» ;


----------



## Perseas

Καλησπέρα



διαφορετικός said:


> Η ερώτησή μου από το post #11 με άλλα λόγια: Το "refer to" έχει την ίδια σημασία με το «σχετίζεται με», συμφωνείς;


Στην πρόταση που γίνεται λόγος για τη λέξη «Ρουμ», το "αναφέρεται" *δεν *θα το αντικαθιστούσα με το "σχετίζεται". Στην αγγλική μετάφραση όμως θα χρησιμοποιούσα το "refer". (Προσωπικά, όταν βλέπω "it refers", μου έρχεται αυτομάτως στο νου το "αναφέρεται")
Σε κάποια άλλη περίπτωση ενδέχεται το "σχετίζω" να μεταφράζεται ως "refer", αλλά αυτό συμβαίνει σπανιότερα.



διαφορετικός said:


> Ή με ακόμα άλλα λόγια:
> Επιτρέπεται να μετατραπεί η φράση «η λέξη X αναφέρεται σε Y» στη φράση «η λέξη X σχετίζεται με Y» και συνεπώς στη φράση «σχετίζουν τη λέξη X με Y» ;


Όπως έγραψα και πιο πριν, θα μπορούσε να συμβεί, αλλά σπάνια.
Κάτι πρόχειρο που σκέφτηκα τώρα: _Η υπόθεση της ταινίας αναφέρεται στον πόλεμο του Βιετνάμ/σχετίζεται με τον πόλεμο του Βιετνάμ_.
Εδώ θα μπορούσε ίσως το "αναφέρεται" να αντικαταστήσει το "σχετίζεται".


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Perseas.

Λοιπόν υπάρχει διαφορά μεταξύ του «σχετίζομαι με» και του "refer to"/«αναφέρομαι σε». Δε βρήκα καλό ορισμό του τελευταίου, αλλά νομίζω ότι παρουσιάζει τη σχέση μεταξύ γλωσσικής ενότητας και της σημασίας της, ενώ το «σχετίζομαι» παρουσιάζει γενική σχέση.


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Δε βρήκα καλό ορισμό του τελευταίου, αλλά νομίζω ότι παρουσιάζει τη σχέση μεταξύ γλωσσικής ενότητας και της *σημασίας* της, ενώ το «σχετίζομαι» παρουσιάζει γενική σχέση.


Νομίζω ότι έτσι είναι. Το νόημα στο παρακάτω παράδειγμα είναι ότι η λέξη Ρουμ *σήμαινε *για τους Τούρκους όσους ... κλπ.  Δεν μιλάμε δηλαδή απλώς για μία σχέση.


διαφορετικός said:


> «Ρουμ είναι η τουρκική μορφή της ελληνικής λέξης «Ρωμιός» που αναφερόταν σε όσους προέρχονταν από την ανατολική Ρωμαϊκή αυτοκρατορία»


Ενώ με το "σχετίζομαι" καθορίζεται απλώς μία σχέση ή δηλώνεται η σύνδεση κάποιου και κάποιου άλλου.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ για τη βεβαίωση, Perseas.


----------

